# Bios Update



## jasonwr (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

 I Built my first PC over a year ago and everything has been fine.

 I was looking in the BIOS the other day and noticed my version was really old

 The old one my system was 0915 and the latest one that Asus had on their website is 1503.

 So I decided to try and do the flash and update it…. I know many people say it is risky but I felt comfortable doing it…..

Everything went fine and the BIOS is now updated to 1503.  

 HOWEVER, I've encountered another problem…..

When I open up my Samsung Magician you can see in the System information that the SATA interface is not detected and the AHCI mode is deactivated….






So I went back into the BIOS and it was set to IDE…..I changed it back to AHCI mode and exited the BIOS….

But now when I open up the Samsung magician it’s the same as before…Nothing has changed…..

How do I get it back so that the SATA interface is detected and the SSD is in AHCI mode ? ?

what has happened ? I tried reinstalling magician.

Reinstalling Magician Didn't work..... "

 After reinstalling magician, I went back into the bios.....I changed it back to IDE mode then saved and exited..







 Then I went back into the BIOS again and changed it back to AHCI mode and saved and exited.

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd43/jasonwr6000/150213160044.png

Samsung magician still says, " SATA interface is not detected and the AHCI mode is deactivated " 

 I'm also curious in the above 2nd picture where it shows its in AHCI mode, why cant I see the SSD drive..... ?

 You can see the Asus DRW.....but everything else says not present ?

 Very confused now.......


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 16, 2015)

What motherboard do you have?  When its in Ahci mode can you access the drive in windows?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know how to solve your issue, but I will mention that most times you do a bios update, it sets everything back to default afterwards unless you're given  an option to not to set everything to defaults.


----------



## beers (Feb 16, 2015)

As above, flashing BIOS will clear your settings (reverting back to IDE).

I'd double check with something like CrystalDiskMark or CrystalDiskInfo that can tell you which driver is active on the drive.  If you have something like msahci or similar then it's using AHCI and the error is with Samsung Magician.


----------



## jasonwr (Feb 17, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> What motherboard do you have?  When its in Ahci mode can you access the drive in windows?



Asus P8H77-M Pro.

Yes, I can access the drive in windows


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 17, 2015)

I would say you are fine.  I had an Asus motherboard years ago running AHCI and the bios wouldn't show the hdd either, but it would show the dvd drive.  As long as it works, its good.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 17, 2015)

Microsoft Fix it 50470


----------



## jasonwr (Feb 17, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> I would say you are fine.  I had an Asus motherboard years ago running AHCI and the bios wouldn't show the hdd either, but it would show the dvd drive.  As long as it works, its good.



Hi,

Yes, the computer is running fine, but  how do I know that I'm  getting the full potential of my SSD....

If I believe what it says in the magician software, Im not getting the full potential....

Prior to the bios update all the details in the Samsung magician software was fine


----------



## jasonwr (Feb 17, 2015)

StrangleHold said:


> Microsoft Fix it 50470



Cant find any downloads for " Microsoft Fix it 50470 "

?


----------



## Agent Smith (Feb 17, 2015)

> *How to enable AHCI in Windows 7 after Instalation:*
> 
> There is one way to fix this, although you need to have knowledge of  registry editing. The detailed steps from Microsoft are as follows:
> 
> ...



http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=86403

Also, download ASssd and verify you have correct alignment. Look at the left and it should say 1024 ok or some number ok. If not you are not aligned. http://lifehacker.com/5837769/make-...ned-for-optimal-solid-state-drive-performance

Microsoft Fix it 50470 seems to be for errors and you don't have any errors, but here's the link anyway.

http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9741862


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 18, 2015)

Agent Smith said:


> Microsoft Fix it 50470 seems to be for errors and you don't have any errors, but here's the link anyway.



 It does the very same thing you gave him instructions for with out worrying about (These steps are provided at your own risk and not suggested unless you know and understand the risks.)


This issue occurs if the disk driver in Windows 7 or Windows Vista is disabled. This driver must be enabled before you change the SATA/RAID mode of the boot drive.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976#MT3


----------



## jasonwr (Feb 18, 2015)

Agent Smith said:


> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=86403
> 
> Also, download ASssd and verify you have correct alignment. Look at the left and it should say 1024 ok or some number ok. If not you are not aligned. http://lifehacker.com/5837769/make-...ned-for-optimal-solid-state-drive-performance
> 
> ...



Thanks,
Those instructions seem pretty straight forward. However, after step 7 you say to go back into the BIOS an enable AHCI mode.....  

It is currently in AHCI mode


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 18, 2015)

jasonwr said:


> Thanks,
> Those instructions seem pretty straight forward. However, after step 7 you say to go back into the BIOS an enable AHCI mode.....
> 
> It is currently in AHCI mode



If that step is already done then skip it.


----------



## jasonwr (Feb 19, 2015)

voyagerfan99 said:


> If that step is already done then skip it.



I followed your instructions and there is No " msahci folder " in the services folder ?

Open HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlset / Services/
 msahci


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 19, 2015)

Windows 8 uses a different reg key for ahci.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\storahci


----------



## jasonwr (Feb 21, 2015)

Agent Smith said:


> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=86403
> 
> Also, download ASssd and verify you have correct alignment. Look at the left and it should say 1024 ok or some number ok. If not you are not aligned. http://lifehacker.com/5837769/make-...ned-for-optimal-solid-state-drive-performance
> 
> ...



Hi Again,

I was going to try and follow those steps to fix this problem, but then I read:

 " You will want to make sure the controller driver and MB BIOS support this option before you enable it "   

How do I find out those 2 things ?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 21, 2015)

Your board supports it so don't worry.   He copied and pasted that from a website.  They did that for older model motherboards that may have windows 7 installed but don't support ahci mode.


----------



## jasonwr (Mar 6, 2015)

Still no closer to fixing this ....

I followed the below steps:

1.Exit all Windows-based programs.
2.Click Start, type regedit in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER.
3.If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
4.Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetServicesM sahci
5.In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
6.In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
7.On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.

When I got to number 6, it ALREADY has a Zero in the value data box.....  Next to the data box there is an option to select either decimal or hexadecimal....its currently selected as hexadecimal....is that what it should be ?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 6, 2015)

Doesn't mater if it's set to decimal or hex. A 0 in either number system is still 0.


----------



## jasonwr (Mar 6, 2015)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Doesn't mater if it's set to decimal or hex. A 0 in either number system is still 0.



Well, Like I said, it was already set to 0, so that resolution hasn't fixed the problem..


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 7, 2015)

Are you determining the AHCI mode just by the Samsung Magician? If so look in device manager and see if you have a AHCI controller listed.


----------



## jasonwr (Mar 8, 2015)

StrangleHold said:


> Are you determining the AHCI mode just by the Samsung Magician? If so look in device manager and see if you have a AHCI controller listed.



Hi,
Under  IDE ATA /ATAPI CONTROLLERS, it says:

ATA CHANNEL 0
ATA CHANNEL 1
STANDARD DUAL CHANNEL PCI IDE CONTROLLER
STANDARD SATA AHCO CONTROLLER


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like you are running in AHCI mode.


----------



## jasonwr (Mar 11, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> Looks like you are running in AHCI mode.



How do I know that my SATA is working fine too ?

In the Samsung magician it also says " Unable to detect SATA interface details"

The must be a way to fix this ?  Reinstalling magician hasn't worked


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 11, 2015)

You said you went to this registry key here.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetServicesMsahci

Correct?

If you run windows 8 then the correct reg key is this one.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\storahci 

Check that one to see what setting its at.


----------



## beers (Mar 11, 2015)

As stated before it'd be easy to just launch AS SSD and it will tell you the active driver.


----------

